# Which Mazzer is this?



## Alex_K (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello. I'm a new member and need some help. I'm in the process of improving my current setup. I'm thinking a Luigi Mazzer Super Jolly or similar and possibly an Expobar Office. I am just waiting for the right second hand opportunities to arise. Which brings me to this, could you tell me which model this is. The seller reckons it's 3 or 4 years old. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I believe I am correct in saying. The first two numbers of the serial number indicate the year of manufacture. I am sure I will be corrected if wrong


----------



## Alex_K (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks. I was more interested in knowing the model. My fear is that it's the Major because of the black collar. I say fear as I don't believe there are smaller hoppers available for the Major. Please correct me if I am wrong or if there is a way to adapt the smaller hoppers to the collar. Thank you again.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It is a major and don't be fearfull these are fab grinders and a small hopper can be adapted


----------



## Alex_K (Sep 20, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> It is a major and don't be fearfull these are fab grinders and a small hopper can be adapted


Thank you for your reply. How would I adapt a small hopper? Is it just a question of separating the large hopper from the collar and popping on the smaller one? Am I right in thinking the Major requires the collar in order to work? And what about the size. Will it dwarf my kitchen? Would it look out of place next to an Expobar or similar?

Sorry for so many questions but I want to get it right! I have also got the possibility to view a Cunill commercial grinder or a Compak K6. I have a feeling they are inerior to the Mazzers but are they any good?

Thank you so much. Alex.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Found this. , might be helpful.....


----------



## Alex_K (Sep 20, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Found this. , might be helpful.....


Thanks. Wow, 25 inches! She's a beast! I would suppose 16 inches without the hopper so aroud, what, 21 or 22 inches with a small hopper, would you think?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You can use with a camera lens micro hopper, the safety mech can be removed to allow any hopper


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Alex_K said:


> Thank you for your reply. How would I adapt a small hopper? Is it just a question of separating the large hopper from the collar and popping on the smaller one? Am I right in thinking the Major requires the collar in order to work? And what about the size. Will it dwarf my kitchen? Would it look out of place next to an Expobar or similar?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions but I want to get it right! I have also got the possibility to view a Cunill commercial grinder or a Compak K6. I have a feeling they are inerior to the Mazzers but are they any good?
> 
> Thank you so much. Alex.


First of all, in terms of height and width, the Major and SJ vary very little - the Major is a bit deeper though. You are right that the Majors have the safety mechanism but it is easy either to by-pass/remove the mechanism or as you say you can separate the collar and put a smaller hopper but you will need to attach it with flexi-pipe/plumbers pipe or similar to stop it from moving. Alternatively, you can use a micro-hopper as Coffeechap recommends.

It is an opinion game of course but if I had to choose between the grinders you mention, it's the Mazzers all the way. In my opinion - and I do repeat, it is only an opinion, the Mazzer family are almost untouchable in their price range, especially second hand. And the models that don't have electronic dosing have nothing to go wrong and are usually among the most reliable grinders - you'll just have to swap out the burrs every few years - maybe less. If you want an SJ just wait for one, they are very common and with the fashion for the smaller, shinier grinders, they are always a bargain.

As for the Cunill and K6. They are good grinders and in many ways comparable to the Mazzers. However, in my opinion, they don't tough the Mazzers. Hope it helps!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mazzers are mazzers, there are grinders of comparable quality out there for as good prices ( secondhand ) . Sometimes you can the for a bargain as there seems to be a lot of the around, sometimes the name mazzer means people pay over the odds for them. I had another second hand £200 grinder that would blow the SJ out of the water, but that's just my opinion









The royal should be a great grinder , its got the big burrs and the motor to go with it. Yeah it's big , but on the whole commercial ex grinders of that quality are big. Ignore the size , they are good . Royal don't come up as much as SJs . If you can for a good price then it will outlive you and any potential upgrade for your espresso machine .

Short answer if in good condition, working , and at good price , dam the size , buy the grinder !


----------



## Alex_K (Sep 20, 2013)

Which £200 grinder blows the SJ out of the water Mrboots? I would be really really interested in that machine! My dilemma is that the Mazzer in question is my friend's uncle's and he's got two to dispose of. Because of my friend, he's letting me have it for £220 although my mate reckons I can get it for £200 if I make the offer and put the cash on the table in front of him. I would feel a little cheeky doing that, especially as he has already greatly reduced the price for me. However, if there is an option for the same price which is greatly superior, I'd reconsider.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Alex_K said:


> Which £200 grinder blows the SJ out of the water Mrboots? I would be really really interested in that machine! My dilemma is that the Mazzer in question is my friend's uncle's and he's got two to dispose of. Because of my friend, he's letting me have it for £220 although my mate reckons I can get it for £200 if I make the offer and put the cash on the table in front of him. I would feel a little cheeky doing that, especially as he has already greatly reduced the price for me. However, if there is an option for the same price which is greatly superior, I'd reconsider.


Hahathe £200 one I had was a bargain, you won't find one at that price again.if he wants £200 for a working royal , then snap his hand off, for an S j would be a good price also , for a royal ,even if you had to put new burrs It would still be a bargain. If buying from a friend one should hope he wouldn't sell you something non working.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

At that price as an SJ or Royal is good (as long as functions ) . Sometimes the name mazzer means they go for more than other comparable stuff does . I've seen mini mazzers put up on eBay and gumtree for £400 etc. SJ goes for £400 They are not bargains at that price. If you don't want it for £220 I'd take it .!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's a major not a royal and at 220 it's a steal 83 mm burrs much better than an sj


----------



## Alex_K (Sep 20, 2013)

I think the model I am buying is the Major. I think the mini Mazzers are overpriced because they are very decent machines and they are relatively small. I can understand that but luckily the wife is allowing me a whole counter top for myself. That's not to say she does the cooking because I'm the cook in the house, but a lot of people would complain to have their kitchen overtaken by big industrial machines. Unfortunately there seem to be few small grinders with the grind consistancy for good coffee - not at a good price anyway.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> It's a major not a royal and at 220 it's a steal 83 mm burrs much better than an sj


Major £220 buy it , buy it , or buy it for me !


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Yep at that price, get it, or see if he'll sell you both for £400 sure one of us will take it of your hands, myself included


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

How much do you think it would cost to send a Major to the UK from Spain? They weigh a ton. And what would be a fair price to ask for one? I have no idea of prices in Uk.

Also, Mrboots, which machine did you sell?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> Yep at that price, get it, or see if he'll sell you both for £400 sure one of us will take it of your hands, myself included


Join the queue dude


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> How much do you think it would cost to send a Major to the UK from Spain? They weigh a ton. And what would be a fair price to ask for one? I have no idea of prices in Uk.
> 
> Also, Mrboots, which machine did you sell?


I sold a la cimbali magnum on here for £220. It's all opinion but I think at that price and for that grinder way better value than an SJ, not better then a royal . It had titanium burrs also . I would be surprised if you saw one with titanium burrs working to for that price again.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Join the queue dude


ha ha, actually tried to reply earlier, but dam iPad logged me off, anyway way really shouldn't be spending any more money on coffee stuff this year....


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Too late for me too, I would have been interested.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Does the major have to use titanium burs or is there an option to use steel?


----------

